# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Khám phá danh thắng nha trang với Đạt Đạt Tours

## thanh_datdattours

*NHA TRANG - VINPEARL ( TẮM BÙN) - YANGBAY - RESORT HÒN TẰM*

*Giá: 1.990.000 VNĐ
Thời gian:  3 đêm 2 ngày            
Khởi hành: Hàng ngày
*

*Chương trình du lịch Nha Trang*

*NHA TRANG – VINPEARL LAND - RESORT HÒN TẰM - YANGBAY*
*(Thời gian: 03 Đêm 02 ngày,  Đi - về bằng xe Open Bus)
* 

*Đêm 1: Hồ Chí Minh – Nha Trang*
  Quý khách bắt chuyến xe Phương Trang khởi hành đi Nha Trang. Nghỉ đêm trên xe. Tới Nha Trang, Xe và HDV đón quý khách đưa về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 1: Nha Trang – Vinpearl Land (5 sao) ( Ăn sáng - trưa - tối)
07h30*: Xe và HDV Đạt Đạt Tours đón quý khách đưa đi dùng điểm tâm sáng.
*08h00*: Xe đưa đoàn  tham quan Hòn Chồng - chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp hùng vỹ mà thiên nhiên đã ban tặng cho nơi đây, tham quan *Tháp Bà Pônagar* – mẹ xứ sở của dân tộc  Cham Pa, *Chùa Long Sơn* - ngôi chùa nổi tiếng nhất Nha Trang với *bức tượng Kim Thân Phật tổ cao 21 m*.


_Hình 1. Chùa Long Sơn_


_Hình 2. Hòn Chồng_
*11h00*:  Xe và HDV đưa quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng, đưa quý khách về lại khách sạn nghĩ ngơi.

Chương trình mở: Chọn 1 trong 2
* *Chương trình 1:
13h00*: Xe và HDV ắt đầu chuyến tham quan Công viên vui chơi giải trí Vinpearl Land. (Giá 400.000 vnd/người lớn, 300.000 VND/vé trẻ em, bao gồm cáp treo và tất cả phí trò chơi tại công viên giải trí Vinpearl Land).( Chi phí tự túc)

Trò chơi ngoài trời: *đu quay cảm giác mạnh*, đu quay dây văng, đu quay thú nhún, đu quay con voi, tàu lượn siêu tốc, đu quay vòng xoay, xe đạp bay, tàu hải tặc, thành phố vui nhộn, thú nhún, xiếc thú (3 xuất/ngày).

Trò chơi trong nhà: *phim 4D*, xe điện đụng, vườn cổ tích, thiên đường trẻ em, siêu thị game, phòng karaoke, cưỡi Bò tót…

Khu thuỷ cung Vinpearl Land với diện tích trên 3,400m2, là đại dương thu nhỏ với hơn 300 loài cá đẹp, quý hiếm và lạ mắt. Với chương trình “ Biểu diễn nàng tiên cá” (3 suất/ ngày)
Khu công viên nước: Với các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: *khu trò chơi mạo hiểm*, khu trò chơi dành cho trẻ em, hồ tạo sóng, dòng sông lười, khu trò chơi gia đình mạo hiểm, cẩm từ quân, sống thần…

*Biểu diễn môtô Bay*.
*Biểu diễn nhạc nước*: Với các bản nhạc đặc trưng của nhiều nền văn hóa trên thế giới cùng với hiệu ứng laser sống động.

* *Chương trình 2:
    13h00*: Xe đón quý khách tại Khách sạn, đưa quý khách tham quan Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà: Tắm hồ bơi – thác nước khoáng ấm, thác nước khoáng lạnh, dù che, ghế nằm cả ngày, Jacuzzi, thưởng thức liệu pháp “Ôn tuyền thuỷ liệu pháp”, và các dịch vụ tắm bùn khác. Tại đây không những phục vụ nghỉ ngơi thư giãn mà đồng thời còn chữa được các bệnh xương khớp, gút, các bệnh về da, chàm, vẩy nến, các bệnh về hệ thần kinh, có tác dụng dưỡng da, làm đẹp và chống stress. (Chi phí tự túc)
*Tối*: Quý khách dùng cơm tối tại Nhà hàng với đặc sản nem Ninh Hòa nổi tiếng. Quý khách tự do khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

*Ngày 2*: Công Viên YangBay – Hòn Tằm Resort (4 sao) (Ăn sáng  - trưa)
*07h00*: Dùng điểm tâm sáng, xe và HDV Đạt Đạt Tours đến KDL Yang Bay.
- Tham quan  khu trò chơi dân gian với trò chơi *Đua heo nổi tiếng*, tận mắt chứng kiến sự ngộ nghĩnh và vui nhộn đến từ các chú heo đen của người đồng bào Raglay


_Hình 3. Đua Heo_
- Thưởng thức chương trình *Biểu diễn đàn đá và nhạc cụ dân tộc* tại Nhạc Rừng Viên với những nhạc cụ và khí cụ độc đáo của riêng người dân Raglay mà quý khách sẽ không thể tìm thấy ở nơi nào khác như đàn đá Khánh Sơn, đàn AnKrung, Sáo tỏ tình Takun, Sáo Talepiloi…
- Tham quan, tắm nước thác mát lạnh và thưởng thức tiếng đá Raglay thú vị tại Thác YangBay và YangKhang
- Tham quan và mua sắm đặc sản núi rừng tại Khu Lưu niệm
- Thử cảm giác mạnh tại khu Câu cá sấu.
*10h30*: Xe và HDV đưa quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng. Về lại Khách sạn làm thủ tục trả phòng.
*12h30*: Xe đưa quý khách xuống cảng Cầu Đá, bắt đầu chuyến tham quan Resort Hòn Tằm (4 sao)
Khám phá các hoạt động của khu nhà cổ, dệt thổ cẩm, làng gốm, nấu rượu…
Khu vui chơi thiều nhi, trò chơi điện tử, đồ chơi, truyện đọc và có người trong trẻ.
Tắm biển, tắm hồ bơi, tắm nước ngọt.
Miễn phí thuyền Kayak (01h), 20 banh đánh gofl, tennis, phao bơi, ghế nằm, ghế bố, chòi lá…
*16h00*: Đoàn về lại Nha Trang. Ăn tối tại Nhà Hàng.
Xe đưa đoàn về lại điểm đón ban đầu, Kết thúc chương trình.
  Đạt Đạt Tours chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại!

*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI*:   
* Khách sạn Hồng Ngọc: 1.990.000 VNĐ/Khách
* Khách sạn 2 sao:           2.050.000 VNĐ/Khách
* Khách sạn 3 sao:           2.290.000 VNĐ/Khách
* Khách sạn 4 sao:            2.600.000  VNĐ/khách
*Lưu ý*: Trẻ em dưới 1m miễn phí, từ 1m đến 1,3m tính ½ giá vé (ngủ chung với bố mẹ), trên 1m3 tính vé người lớn.

*GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM*:
-    *Vận chuyển*: Xe Du lịch đời mới, máy lạnh.(Tùy số lượng khách)
-    *Lưu trú*: Khách sạn (2 khách/phòng), đầy đủ tiện nghi, thang máy, wifi, truyền hình cáp, máy nước nóng...
+ Tương đương 2 sao: Khách sạn Hồng Ngọc
+ 2 sao: An Khang, Minh Cát, Sen Vàng, Tây Đô…
+ 3 sao: Green, Hải Yến, Viễn Đông, Barsalona…
+ 4 sao: Michelia, Yasaka, Novotel….
+ 5 sao: Vinpearl, Sheraton.
-    *Ăn uống*:
+    *Bữa chính*: 04 bữa: tiêu chuẩn: 120.000/bữa/khách (đối với 02 - 04 khách) và 80.000/bữa/khách (đối với 10 khách trở lên) (Thực đơn đính kèm).
                         01 bữa: đặc sản nem Ninh Hòa.
+    *Bữa sáng*:  02 bữa: phở, bún, hủ tíu... càfe giải khát hoặc nước ngọt tương đương
-          Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 20.000.000 vnd/trường hợp.
-          HDV nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
-          Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
-          Thẻ Vinpearl Land
-          Ghế, dù tại KDL.
-          Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai 500ml/khách/ngày, nón DL, thuốc y tế.

*GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM*:
-          Thuế VAT
-          Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình
-          Đón tiễn sân bay.
-         Vé xe Open, Tàu hỏa, máy bay.

*ĐẠT ĐẠT TOUS – Cảm nhận du lịch Việt!

HÂN HẠNH PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH !*

----------


## thanh_datdattours

....................up

----------


## thanh_datdattours

up.........................\ :Big Grin: /

----------


## thanh_datdattours

- Tư vấn thiết kế tours trong và ngoài nước
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

- Tư vấn thiết kế tours trong và ngoài nước
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

- Tư vấn thiết kế tours trong và ngoài nước
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

uppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## thanh_datdattours

- Tư vấn thiết kế tours trong và ngoài nước
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------


## thanh_datdattours

DNTN Đạt Đạt Tours
- Cho thuê Xe gắn máy & Tay ga
- Đại lý Vé máy bay
- Đặt Vé xe & Vé tàu đi các tỉnh
- Đại lý Vé Vinpearl Land
- Dịch vụ Tắm khoáng, Tắm bùn, Massage & Spa
- Dịch vụ hộ chiếu - Visa

----------

